# Best Lush Snowcake Dupe?



## Stoneygirl22 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am looking for a Lush Snowcake Dupe fragrance oil which I will be using in CP soap. I have tried the almond fragrance oil from Nature's Garden, but it has a heavy cherry note that is very strong and overpowering. Snowcake is like marzipan or almond icing. Anyone know of a good one and where I can buy it? And if you have tried it in Cp soap can you let me know how it perfomed.

Thanks


----------

